# FW: found, lost goat



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> Sat Aug 18, 2012 9:11 pm (PDT) . Posted by: "Clay - High Uinta Pack Goats" jadrys I had a call from the Forest service at Christmas Meadows trail head in the
> Uinta mountains in Utah they found a white goat with no horns and a collar
> with leash it followed some people down the trail into their camp this was
> Saturday afternoon Aug. 18
> ...


----------

